# Keo Pedal Deals, too good to be true?



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I've some good deals on '09 Keo Carbon and Ti Carbon pedals on eBay. They are from ostensibly good sellers in the US,(high rating and 99+% rating) and are listed as NIB. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330260995896&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

$159 for the Carbons and $269 for the Ti Carbons. So, does anyone think these are 'fake'? Chas?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks legit, I bought my 08s for that price so its not a steal but a good price


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Not a steal, but close.
$80-100 cheaper than Excel or Colorado




stunzeed said:


> Looks legit, I bought my 08s for that price so its not a steal but a good price


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am talking in tems of ebay prices those are good


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Check out this ridiculous deal: http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=A1468

Look Keo Carbon/Chromo Pedals 134.71, brand new and from reputable dealer. Just bought a pair yesterday, along with some Sidi Ergo 2's for $284...get some...


----------



## WalterH (Nov 28, 2006)

Check out Total Cycling pricing..


----------

